
The Uses of Poverty: The Poor Pay All [pdf] - iamjeff
http://www.sociology.org.uk/as4p3.pdf
======
a3n
Interesting, "the poor" as a resource. Then neglect and abuse of the poor
would be a tragedy of the commons.

------
brudgers
Date: 1971

